# FRONTOSA:Cyphotilapia frontosa



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

xxx I was interested in getting a frontosa I don't have the tank yet but I know I'll need about 75 gallons for one I used to have an oscar and I loved it and I want to start back a big tank as I sold the oscar with his 75g tanks a year or two ago and I ust have a 10g with platies and a betta right now. Any info at all would be appreciated.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I was interested in getting a frontosa I don't have the tank yet but I know I'll need about 75 gallons for one I used to have an oscar and I loved it and I want to start back a big tank as I sold the oscar with his 75g tanks a year or two ago and I ust have a 10g with platies and a betta right now. Any info at all would be appreciated.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Check this out for a start.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=9

More people will chime in from fishforums also, but this will help. ALOT of info on ALL cichlids. Good luck . I'm also dying to get some Fronts myself , but not untill I'm able to get a 200+ gallon.(I need a basement in my next house! :grin: )


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks man that was alot of help but one question that I got would one frontosa in a 75g tank with a pleco and maybe 2 smaller fish not to small I know that the frontosas will eat small fish but smaller then the frontosa go good?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Shoudl go fine, but stick the other fish in with the fron when the front is small and let them grow up together, less chance of the Front snacking on them. Comps/calvus and brichardi might be good choices if you like them


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh yeah I know I used to have three tinfoil barbs and then I put an oscar in there and they did fine but they died mysteriously not because of the oscar though but then later on when I tried putting other fish in there he killed them except when I put two jack dempseys and he killed one and messed with the other one for the longest. And what are some possibillites other than cichlids with a frontosa? :roll:


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuo will not find much other than fish from Lake Tangyniaka becouse of the water conditions required. Very hard water and high pH. 8.0-9.0. Should be a rift lake species.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

What I was thinking but a pleco would be ok right?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You could put a catfish with them, just make sure that it doesnt get to large. Most rift lake Synodontis types would work, just double check on their size. Comps/calvus are really cool but they grow REALLY slow.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I read on fishprofiles.com that Gouramis could go with them I could kind of see this happening but not sure I know you probally couldn't add them in after the frontosa has been in the tank for a while as he would kill them but maybe before the frontosa. I don't really know though what do ya'll think.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Never heard that before, but that doesnt mean you couldn't. Maybe the giant Gouramis, but I dont know much about them either.... Guess I'm no help on that one.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I was thinking the giant gourami also but actually I just read that a blue, gold, opaline gouramis get about 6" as the giant gourami gets about 4" thats kind of weird but I think I will try with some type of gourami once I get the tank.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

You can put a pleco in no problem, Calvus/comps do grow slow but so do fronts.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Learn something new every day


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I had looked more into that and there seems to be a giant gourami which get's over a foot and a false giant gourami that just looks like the true thing and only gets like 4 inches long.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think a gourami would run it. :/ But thats just me. But Brichardi are beautifulll fish! They would look so nice in there with a front. Calvuv/comps are so unique to!!!! I think they would look way better then some gourami...pshhh.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you mean calvus.
Great fish to have.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Would a wet/dry filter be a good choice or should I just stick with a canister I had a fluval 404 on my 75g with an oscar and I was happy but I hav a wet/dry filter on hand.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

As long as your return pump in the wet/dry is large enough it shouldn't be a problem. Wet/dry filters are great for bio-filtration,and airation(sp?). I've never used a canister filter before, but I under stand that they would be better than the wet/dry for mechanical filteration. In time I may have to try one out myself for my planted tank, now I'm using power filters (hot). I'm sure which ever way you go it'll work, I guess its just a matter of presonal pref. 

If you go W/Dry and you dont allready have a bio-media you can use plastic pot scrubbers instead of bio-balls and save your self BIG $$!! I picked up a few packs of 6 for under $1 at a Big Lots (dollar store). And they arent the kind with the foam core in them, just all plastic mesh.

My avatar is my DIY wet/dry with plastic pot scrubbers for my 75 gal Hap/peac0ck tank.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's an article on breeding them. It has some helpful hints in it.

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=208


----------

